# Do you have a trouble maker?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

My goats got out a while back and at the time I thought someone let them out because the gate was opened. I had forgotten to padlock it shut that day. Well today I forgot to and was sitting on the porch and watched Thumper my alpine wether walk right up to the gate latch and rub his head on it until it opened and they both ran out. :lol:
Guess I know how they got out the first time. Will be sure to keep it locked from now on.
They didn't run off or anything just started eating in the yard. But I really didn't think they were smart enough to figure that out.

Do you have a goat who seems to get into everything and cause trouble?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The lady I am getting mine from has a herd queen who uses her horns to lift, slide, and drop the latch on the gates! There are latches on both sides for this reason!

Petunia is the goats name and she is quite the troublemaker, and full of personality!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG...Do I? I have a nigerian/pygmy mix that I can not contain. She is the sweetest goat ever so I can not bring myself to cull her. She jumps the fence and has hung herself 3 times in the 7 months I have owned her. She knows where the feed is kept and is notoriously getting in to the shed where it is. She is very vocal and kidded in December for the first time. I guess she was freaked out because she screamed for 12 hours straight before she gave birth and when she went into prelabor she actually jumped the fence and was trying to run away. Then after she gave birth she was even louder always calling to her buckling. Now with all this said she is the sweetest goat I own and was a great mother to her buckling. My LGD GP has actually opened the fence and let my goats out once, but I don't think it was intentional he was digging near the fence and it came off the hinges.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My LaMancha has taught all of my does to jump the fence talk about a mess now I have 5 bred does that just love to jump my fence if you can see does due in two weeks jumping a 4 foot fence:laugh:.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

kc8lsk said:


> My LaMancha has taught all of my does to jump the fence talk about a mess now I have 5 bred does that just love to jump my fence if you can see does due in two weeks jumping a 4 foot fence:laugh:.


Well I sure am glad she has not been able to teach any of my other goats. She did try really hard to teach her buckling but he never has figured out how she can jump so high.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You tell me


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You tell me


:laugh: Wow I am sure that one takes a toll on your fences.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh skyla, it's spider goat! 

My old doe loves to get out of her pen and sneak up to the house. Suddenly I'll hear a bunch of banging on my front door and when I go out, there she is on my front steps! Waiting to come in I guess, lol. 

Then my young doe will sneak up behind my dog and quick yank out some tail hairs...She learned she has to be quick because the dog bites!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My LaMancha is just full of mischief but not as bad as her daughter she will jump the fence and refuse to go back in. Her mother will at least go back in the fence to get water or to lay in the shade Lilly is just too mule-headed she will stay out until someone comes to put her in the fence yesterday she almost gave herself heat-stroke before I realized that she was out and panting heavily I don;t have a due date for Lilly so...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Rhandi74 said:


> :laugh: Wow I am sure that one takes a toll on your fences.


Yes, we had to put cattle panels up to stop her.. Silly goat!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Gosh, I put up 6 ft fences to avoid jumpers. I live right on the highway, so escapees will not last long. The fence has worked well, but I do still have a trouble maker and am waiting to see if her daughters turn out the same way. 

I got her as a bottle baby and the breeder told me she had "quite the personality." He wasn't kidding. She soon figured out how to lock me into the barn and did so daily. I had to climb out through the little goat kid sized doors. She's one of those too smart for their own good type goats. Always finding new ways to thwart me!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I lol when I saw that pic. Wow that is like Spider woman goat!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In the early days we installed a metal gate. The bolts were both pointed up.:shock:
The naked head queen found she could left that thing of it's bolts & go on her merry way and whoever joined her.
Got them back in, put gate back up.
Next day someone else lifted that thing off its bolts.:eyeroll:
Lesson learned, always install with one bolt facing down!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Talron said:


> But I really didn't think they were smart enough to figure that out.


Oh yeah they are! My gates are now fastened with chain and caribiners because that is the only thing my girl haven't figured out how to open.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh they are walking trouble. I have one I haven't figured out who yet that opens the latch on my sons rabbit cage. I'll walk out to 5 goats in my yard and a open door no rabbit and no food. Then spend 2 days catching the rabbit. I have another that can squeeze threw my creep feeder gate. She's full grown and it's tight for the kids to get threw and I'm totally lost how she does it. And I have 2 fence jumpers. It wouldn't bother me if they were good at jumping but I have already saved them both when their back leg got stuck and were hanging there and they are slowly killing my fence so they need to go  my bucks also can't share a fence line because they will shred my beef panels....no idea how they did it so am saving money for pipe fence.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have sliding doors in my barn and if I'm going in and out I usually won't reach back through to latch it. One of my girls has figured out if she slams her head into it from the side she can push it open. She's also a fence jumper, and found a weak spot in the bottom of the fence where she could sneak over to the neighbor's. The good news is I've yet to meet a goat that can beat hot wire - her included! Although she almost took me out when she touched it the first time, I think she cleared my head.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Although she almost took me out when she touched it the first time, I think she cleared my head.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kc8lsk said:


> My LaMancha has taught all of my does to jump the fence talk about a mess now I have 5 bred does that just love to jump my fence if you can see does due in two weeks jumping a 4 foot fence:laugh:.


Yeah, actually I can. Autumn used to jump from pen to pen to pen to get her share of the grain. Rocket can and will jump a 4' fence flat-footed. I will NEVER have 4' fences again.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You tell me


Skyla, that is obviously not no-climb fence! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> Yeah, actually I can. Autumn used to jump from pen to pen to pen to get her share of the grain. Rocket can and will jump a 4' fence flat-footed. I will NEVER have 4' fences again.


These girls look to be four foot around (or more) and they are jumping fences I am really lucky though I have 20 acres and my neighbor has 40 that is undeveloped just a gravel pit he doesn't complain when my goats are over there unless they are in his drive.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

W


MsScamp said:


> Skyla, that is obviously not no-climb fence! :lol: :lol:


What would make you think that?!  :lol:


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Our ND wether is our trouble maker. When we first got him a year ago, he would jump the barn gate to get out. Hubby had to hang goat wire fencing from the ceiling, against the wall ( so that it met the gate) to keep him in. We full expected to need to put electric wire around our 4 ft barnyard fence but suprisingly neither he or our doe has realized they can jump that. And we've had them for a year.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

I have a trouble maker...
My black orphan (Alpine/Feral x Boer) doe, my first bottle baby, is a demanding trouble maker! I made the mistake of letting her sleep in the bed with me (felt bad since her mom died and she was so delicate and required extra care) she potty trained pretty much in a week. Sharp as can be mentally! 

When she was two weeks old, I woke up in the middle of the night to a crashing sound in the kitchen... She was staring at me from on top of the refrigerator! Couldn't figure out how she got up there (she wasn't much bigger than a house cat at the time). She was so proud of herself...and I knew I was in for trouble!

She is also extremely vocal... She is convinced that she is Christina Aguilera, and used to hop up on the table, look you right in the eye and cheerfully make the loudest and most obnoxious bleating scream you can imagine, taking great pleasure in the variety of sounds she is able to produce (some sound like angry geese, some sound like emergency sirens... I scarcely know how to describe some of them as anything other than completely cringe enducing, penetrating, and completely dreadful) and the sheer volume she was able to generate was truly astonishing! ... Fortunately I discovered the squirt bottle... And whenever the OPERA PRACTICE would commence I would quietly squirt her I the face. I kinda felt bad because she was SOO proud of herself while doing it, but it was just terrible. 

She is constantly challenging herself to come up with ever more inventive ways to get me to make the "Oh God, what NOW? ...you have got to be kidding" face.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Oberhasli doe was a he11ion as a youngster. She would race thrut he barn, into their pen and leap against the wall with her front feet, then push off with her rear feet. This caused the wall the bow, which put pressure on the door, causing the latch to spring and the door to open. All the goats would escape.

She stopped doing it when bred. However, her daughter is even worse. She would hit the wall with so much force that the snap I used as a lock to keep the latch from springing open would snap in half. Mass escape. Advanced pregnancy slowed her down also.

The adult does newest daughter is following in moms and older sisters hoofprints and is a jumping, door crashing fool.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm telling you guys...HOT WIRE!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I'm telling you guys...HOT WIRE!


I agree. 18'' off the ground and my fence still looks new. It's also great for those that want to stick their head through the fence and get stuck.

It's a miracle worker!!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I woke up to hear banging on the front door and when I opened it our mail man was pushed up against the house with my doe chewing on his pants. I don't know how in the world she go out but he said she chased him before he could get to the porch. I almost died laughing. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

my issue is my darn horse! i try to keep them in their stall at night to keep them safe from predators, however crescent feels that they should be left out! took me a while to find who was the culprit of letting the goats loose! everyone in the house got a mouthful till i found the little booger letting them all loose!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> Skyla, that is obviously not no-climb fence! :lol: :lol:


 I don't think there is such a thing as no-climb fence with goats!! :crazy::ROFL:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Ugh. My trouble maker I spoke of before has taken it to a new level today. She has been instigating the rest of my Alpine herd to fight incessantly. I put her up in a stall with her babies when blood was drawn. I've tried twice to let her out and she immediately runs right back to the same does and starts where she left off. It is so frustrating. They are Alpines, so squabbles are par for the course, but they are taking no prisoners today and someone is going to get injured. It is way too soon for them to be in heat. Maybe its the weather.


----------



## GraAlaMat77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hot wire is a must, bet she won't climb over that


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Doesn't everyone? I had two bottle feeds that were the masters of trouble making. Since they were sisters we called them double trouble.
I sold one and kept her kid...sadly...this kid is too much like his mama!!


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

FarmerInaDress said:


> Ugh. My trouble maker I spoke of before has taken it to a new level today. She has been instigating the rest of my Alpine herd to fight incessantly. I put her up in a stall with her babies when blood was drawn. I've tried twice to let her out and she immediately runs right back to the same does and starts where she left off. It is so frustrating. They are Alpines, so squabbles are par for the course, but they are taking no prisoners today and someone is going to get injured. It is way too soon for them to be in heat. Maybe its the weather.


I think it's just the year. Everything is whacked this year - including the goats!


----------

